# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aguilas Imperiales encontradas muertas!!!!

## REEGE

EUROPA PRESS. 13.01.2012
El Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza de la Guardia Civil (SEPRONA) de la Guardia Civil no descarta encontrar más ejemplares de águila imperial muertas en la finca 'La Encomienda de Mudela', ubicada en el municipio ciudadrealeño de Viso del Marqués, donde han aparecido ya seis.

Según han informado a Europa Press fuentes de la Benemérita, el SEPRONA de la Guardia Civil de Ciudad Real tuvo conocimiento este jueves, por un guarda particular de la finca, de que habían aparecido tres cadáveres de águila imperial en dicha finca.

Inmediatamente se desplazaron al lugar componentes del SEPRONA para iniciar la investigación policial que determine las causas del fallecimiento de estas aves protegidas, han explicado estas mismas fuentes.

Durante la tarde de ayer se abrieron diligencias policiales y el SEPRONA encontró tres aves más muertas. Esta mañana, bajo la dirección del jefe del SEPRONA de la Guardia Civil de Ciudad Real se ha continuado con la investigación en la finca y se ha solicitado la colaboración de agentes medioambientales de la Junta de Comunidades, añaden.

La investigación policial, la posible localización de presuntos autores y la detención de éstos la lleva la Guardia Civil. 

*Dispositivos de la junta*
Por su parte, la Junta de Comunidades ha informado esta mañana de que ha puesto en marcha todos los dispositivos para averiguar qué es lo que ha sucedido en esta finca.

De esta manera, la Consejería de Agricultura ha informado de que se está trabajando tanto en el campo, como en el Centro de Recuperación de Aves de 'El Chaparrillo', también en Ciudad Real, para determinar las causas de este suceso.

Desde el Gobierno regional han explicado en nota de prensa que se han desplazado brigadas de agentes medioambientales especiales que están trabajando en la zona ante la posibilidad de que pudiera haber más aves afectadas, al igual que en el centro de 'El Chaparrillo' se están practicando los análisis pertinentes a las águilas encontradas.

La gestión de la finca donde se han hallado las aves corresponde al Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales, dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente.

*Espero que encuentren los motivos y si hay algún culpable, que se haga justicia.*

*Fuente:20minutos.es*

----------


## REEGE

*Investigan la muerte de 6 águilas imperiales en una finca de Parques Nacionales.*  

Ciudad Real, 13 ene (EFE).- Agentes medioambientales del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha están investigando las causas de la muerte de seis águilas imperiales en la finca "La Encomienda de Mudela", propiedad del organismo autónomo Parques Nacionales, en la provincia de Ciudad Real.

La Junta de Castilla-La Mancha ha informado hoy de que ha puesto en marcha todos los dispositivos para averiguar qué es lo que ha sucedido en esta finca que se localiza en el municipio ciudadrealeño de Viso del Marqués, donde han aparecido seis ejemplares de esta especie considerada en grave peligro de extinción.

Desde la Consejería de Agricultura han informado de que se está trabajando tanto en el campo, como en el Centro de Recuperación de Aves de 'El Chaparrillo', también en Ciudad Real, para determinar las causas de este suceso.

En este sentido, han explicado que se han desplazado brigadas de agentes medioambientales especiales que están trabajando en la zona ante la posibilidad de que pudiera haber más aves afectadas, al igual que en el centro de 'El Chaparrillo' se están practicando los análisis pertinentes a las águilas encontradas.

La gestión de la finca donde se han hallado las aves corresponde al Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales, dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente.

*Foto: animalesenextincion.es*
*Como puede el ser humano hacer daño a ésta maravilla????? El Fresnedas muy cerquita de donde han muerto éstas extraordinarias aves... Que pena chicos!!!*

----------


## Luján

Sinceramente, espero que haya sido la acción humana, y que los encuentren pronto. Porque si es una epidemia... pobres animales (los que quedan).

----------


## REEGE

SEO/Birdlife lamenta que 2012 comience con la muerte de 6 águilas imperiales.  

La organización SEO/Birdlife ha lamentado hoy que 2012 haya comenzado con una "alarmante" noticia para el águila imperial ibérica tras haber encontrado muertos en Ciudad Real seis ejemplares de esta ave, la rapaz más amenazada en Europa. 

En un comunicado de prensa, SEO/BirdLife ha mostrado su consternación e indignación ante la aparición de estos seis ejemplares de águila imperial muertos en Castilla-La Mancha.

La organización conservacionista ha comentado que aunque las causas de la muerte aún no han sido confirmadas, todos los indicios apuntan a que se trate de un nuevo caso de envenenamiento masivo.

Agentes medioambientales de Castilla-La Mancha, entre ellos los pertenecientes a las Unidades de Veneno de Life y el Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona), están explorando el área afectada en busca de otras especies afectadas.

La desaparición de este número de ejemplares supone una reducción muy importante de la población de águila imperial en la región, según la organización que señala que episodios como éste ponen en peligro la recuperación de la especie.

*Entre 1 y 3 años de prisión*
Dar muerte a una especie amenazada constituye un delito según el artículo 334 del Código Penal, que en este caso implica una pena de más de tres años de prisión por tratarse de una especie catalogada en peligro de extinción.

SEO/BirdLife confía en que se realicen las investigaciones pertinentes y señala que esta acción delictiva "pone en jaque todos los esfuerzos realizados para sacar la población del riesgo de extinción".

La organización también ha destacado la coordinada labor llevada a cabo por el Seprona y los agentes medioambientales en este caso.

Los seis ejemplares de águila imperial se encuentran en el Centro de Recuperación del Chaparrillo, donde se analizarán y determinarán las causas de la muerte. EFEverde

----------


## REEGE

*Halladas seis águilas envenenadas en una finca de caza del Estado.
R. M. - Madrid - 14/01/2012* 

Una finca propiedad de Parques Nacionales vive uno de los más graves episodios de envenenamiento de especies protegidas. La Guardia Civil recuperó en la finca La Encomienda de Mudela (Ciudad Real) los restos de seis ejemplares de águila imperial ibérica con síntomas de haber sido envenenados. El caso pone en aprietos al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que gestiona la finca y que sirve como coto de caza para el Rey. El ministerio anunció que colaborará con la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha y la Guardia Civil y destaca que fueron sus agentes los que dieron el aviso.

Los agentes del Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona) hallaron cuatro cuerpos en avanzado estado de descomposición en el suelo, uno en un nido y otro en un árbol. Son dos adultos y cuatro pollos. Ayer rastreaban la zona para ver si encontraban el cebo envenenado que, presumiblemente, las había matado. Los análisis tardarán días.

El águila imperial ibérica está en peligro de extinción y en España quedan unas 350 parejas. Ecologistas en Acción consideró que este caso es "muy posiblemente debido al uso ilegal de cebos envenenados en la finca La Encomienda de Mudela". En muchos casos es difícil después hallar los cebos envenenados, y puede que un ejemplar adulto trajera la pieza infectada -puede que despojos de ganado rociados con pesticida- de otra zona.

La finca pertenece al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente aunque, según fuentes de Parques Nacionales, "se destina a la gestión cinegética para la Casa del Rey". La Casa del Rey replicó que caza allí de vez en cuando como en otras fincas. En Mudela hay también un palacete público del XIX.

Algunos gestores cinegéticos utilizan cebos envenenados para matar animales como los zorros, que se comen las perdices (lo habitual que se caza en Mudela) y merman la caza. Como método no selectivo ocurre que a veces caen especies protegidas.

"Pese a ser un delito incluido en el Código Penal sigue siendo habitual su uso en cotos de caza, tratándose de un método masivo y no selectivo responsable de la muerte de miles de animales al año", condenó Ecologistas en Acción. En 2009 apareció un oso pardo envenenado con Aldicarb, un potente plaguicida. En los últimos años han aumentado las condenas por el uso de cebos envenenados -ha llegado a haber penas de cárcel aunque suelen ser suspensiones de licencia-.

Fuente:elpais.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por desgracia, no es la primera vez que este tipo de noticias salpican a las águilas imperiales...




> http://www.abc.es/20110630/espana/ab...-20110630.html
> El director del centro andaluz del águila traficaba con rapaces





> http://www.abc.es/20110630/espana/ab...-20110630.html
> La Guardia Civil ha detenido ya a 17 personas, algunos de ellos técnicos y funcionarios de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía por un presunto delito de tráfico con aves rapaces, especies gravemente amenazadas y cuya protección es responsabilidad de esa misma Consejería





> http://www.abcdesevilla.es/20110701/...106302115.html
> robaban huevos y pollos de águila imperial del medio natural y los llevaban a Sevilla, donde los presentaban como nacidos en el centro «para seguir cobrando las subvenciones» de la administración andaluza, que podrían rondar el millón de euros anuales





> http://www.abcdesevilla.es/20110701/...106302115.html
> Entre las especies afectadas había halcones peregrinos, cernícalos, azores, autillos, gavilanes y, sobre todo, la más majestuosa y amenazada de las rapaces, el águila imperial.Se han incautado de 101 rapaces vivas y 11 muertas congeladas

----------


## culipardo

El hecho de que el presunto envenenamiento ocurra en una finca gestionada por el Organismo autónomo Parques Nacionales y que sea un lugar habitual de caza de la Casa Real hace todavía más lamentable la noticia. Esperemos que se encuentre a los reponsables y caiga sobre ellos todo el peso de la ley.

----------


## sergi1907

Agentes medioambientales de la Consejería de Agricultura de Castilla-La Mancha, en coordinación con las patrullas del Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza de la Guardia Civil (SEPRONA), han detectado cebos envenenados dentro de una parcela --de unas 15 hectáreas y que mantiene un pequeño aprovechamiento ganadero-- cercana a la Finca 'La Encomienda de Mudela', ubicada en el municipio ciudadrealeño de Viso del Marqués, donde la semana pasada aparecieron seis águilas imperiales muertas

   Según ha informado la Junta en nota de prensa, la labor de la patrulla canina de los agentes medioambientales de Albacete, pertenecientes a la Consejería, que se ha desplazado hasta la zona este domingo, ha sido determinante para localizar los cebos envenenados y presuntos responsables de la muerte de las seis águilas.

   En este sentido, la Consejería ha aclarado que se trata de un hecho que no puede certificarse hasta que las muestras que se han mandado al laboratorio de toxicología del Instituto de Investigación en Recursos Cinegéticos (IREC) sean convenientemente analizadas.

   Del mismo modo, confía en el buen desarrollo de los trabajos y en el esclarecimiento de los hechos al objeto de que no vuelvan a producirse hechos similares que se han saldado con la irreparable pérdida de seis ejemplares de una especie catalogada en peligro de extinción.

   Los cadáveres de las águilas fueron encontrados el pasado jueves día 12 de enero en la finca 'La Encomienda de Mudela', ubicada en la localidad ciudadrealeña de Viso del Marqués. La gestión de esta finca donde se hallaron las aves muertas corresponde al Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales, dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente.

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...eal-28369.html

----------


## REEGE

Hola Sergi... He visto la noticia hace un ratillo en las noticias de Castilla la Mancha... ojala y si detienen a los culpables, paguen lo que han hecho.
Encima por el pueblo algunos sólo saben decir, que la que están liando por "cuatro pájaros" y que miran más por ellos que por las personas... Pobrecillos los que piensan así, la ley hay que cumplirla y existen personas que creen poder hacer lo que les viene en gana.
Un aplauso, por las personas que están llevando el caso y que esperemos pronto esclarezca los hechos.
Un abrazo Sergi, desde la zona norte del Guadalquivir pasada por agua, aunque no mucha...jejeje

----------


## REEGE

Y en el 2010 nos incorporamos a ésta red de municipios aunque por "cuatro" indeseables no merecemos estarlo...

*Campillo de la Jara y Viso del Marqués, nuevos municipios por el águila imperial.
Publicado el 23/08/2010 |* 
Ambos pueblos castellano manchegos han sido los últimos en incorporarse a la Red de Municipios por el águila imperial ibérica, que ya cuenta con 97 ayuntamientos comprometidos con la conservación de esta especie.

Campillo de la Jara, es un pequeño municipio de la provincia de Toledo, situado en  la natural Comarca de La Jara, en la que ya contamos en la Red con otros dos municipios: Sevilleja de la Jara y Torrecilla de la Jara.

Viso del Marqués (Ciudad Real) por su parte, posee uno de los términos municipales más grandes de España, que se
extiende entre las estribaciones septentrionales de Sierra Morena. Se trata no sólo de un municipio con gran historia y edificios singulares y valiosos, sino que es un área crítica para el águila imperial (cuenta con parejas anidando en su término municipal)

Ambos términos municipales cuentan con grandes fincas de caza. Trabajaremos para que alguna de estas fincas se adhieran al programa y se comprometan a conservar la especie y hacer compatible la actividad cinegética con la conservación del águila imperial ibérica y su hábitat.

Y recuerda que si perteneces a un municipio del área de distribución de la especie, puedes presentarles la Red a algún representamnte de la coorporación municipal, para que se apunten a conservar esta joya de nuestra fauna.

¡¡¡ Pronto llegaremos a los 100 municipios !!!

*
Aquí os dejo el link:*http://82.98.163.12/aguilaimperial/b...hp?id=11&fi=11

----------


## REEGE

*Denuncian la falta de medios para investigar la muerte de las seis águilas.*  

Toledo, 16 ene (EFEverde).- Las organizaciones ecologistas han lanzado hoy una llamada de atención al Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha y al Ejecutivo central ante la falta de medios disponibles para esclarecer la muerte por envenenamiento de seis águilas imperiales en Ciudad Real, el mayor caso registrado en los últimos veinte años.

En rueda de prensa, representantes de Ecologistas en Acción, WWF y SEO/Bird Life han denunciado que la investigación de la muerte de los rapaces, que ocurrió en el municipio ciudadrealeño del Viso del Marqués, se ha visto mermada por la ausencia de veterinarios y biólogos.

"Estamos preocupados porque tanto en el Ministerio como en la Junta no nos encontramos con los mejores medios humanos y materiales para realizar una investigación adecuada", ha lamentado el portavoz regional de Ecologistas en Acción, Miguel Ángel Hernández.

El responsable del Programa de Especies de WWF, Luis Suárez, ha apoyado la reivindicación de su compañero y ha resaltado que "no pueden faltar medios para combatir el veneno", a lo que el coordinador de Conservación de SEO/Bird Life, Juan Carlos Atienza, ha añadido que "la crisis no la puede pagar el medioambiente".

La muerte de las seis águilas imperiales de diferentes familias, una especie en peligro de extinción, ha provocado la alteración del equilibrio ambiental de la zona y, según han denunciado los ecologistas, "puede llevar al traste el trabajo de mucha gente y de grandes presupuestos".

Piden que se depuren responsabilidades

Por ello, han pedido una investigación "a fondo", "clara" y "contundente" que depure responsabilidades y han exigido a la Junta de Comunidades y al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, gestor de la finca 'La Encomienda de Mudela' donde ocurrieron los hechos, que "tomen un plan de medidas recuperadoras".

Entre estas medidas, los ecologistas han sugerido la prohibición cautelar de la caza en la finca hasta que se restaure el equilibrio ambiental, ya que han sostienen que el veneno ha podido afectar a más especies.

Las tres asociaciones han adelantado que si llega a conocerse un responsable se personaran en la causa tanto en la vía penal, donde el acusado podría ser penado con hasta tres años de cárcel, como en la vía administrativa.

De esta forma, han insistido en que "no hay que bajar la guardia" y han pedido que, a pesar de los recortes planteados contra la crisis económica, se mantengan los medios mínimos para "afrontar una grave crisis ambiental como ésta".

Los cadáveres de las águilas fueron encontrados el pasado jueves día 12 de enero en la finca 'La Encomienda de Mudela', ubicada en la localidad ciudadrealeña de Viso del Marqués. 

Fuente:efeverde.com

----------


## REEGE

*Sufrieron un envenenamiento producido por el producto Aldicarb.
Las seis águilas imperiales murieron envenenadas, según el informe toxicológico.* 

17/01/2012 - 21:11 Las seis águilas imperiales que fueron encontradas muertas el 12 de enero en la finca "La encomienda de Mudela", en la provincia de Ciudad Real, sufrieron un envenenamiento producido por el producto Aldicarb.

El informe toxicológico emitido por el laboratorio de toxicología del Instituto de Investigación en Recursos Cinegéticos (IREC) -organismo mixto de investigación entre la Universidad de Castilla- La Mancha, el Centro Superior de Investigaciones Científicas y la Junta de Comunidades- ha confirmado que el envenenamiento fue la causa de la muerte de las seis águilas imperiales.

La Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha ha indicado en un comunicado que Aldicarb es el mismo producto que fue encontrado en una finca particular en el paraje denominado "El Peñón", una parcela cercada de unas 15 hectáreas y que mantiene un pequeño aprovechamiento ganadero.

Toda vez que la actual legislación considera que este hecho es un delito penal, e independientemente de las acciones administrativas que procedan, la Consejería de Agricultura se personará como acusación particular en el proceso judicial que se desarrollará ante este "lamentable hecho".

Los cadáveres de las seis águilas imperiales, una especie declarada en grave peligro de extinción, se encontraron en la finca "La Encomienda de Mudela" propiedad del organismo autónomo Parques Nacionales -dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente- y ubicada en el término municipal de Viso del Marqués.

----------


## REEGE

SEO/BirdLife denuncia que las águilas imperiales envenenadas murieron por ingerir un insecticida prohibido desde 2003.
18.01.12 | 10:01h. EUROPA PRESS | CIUDAD REAL 

La organización SEO/BirdLife, a través de su proyecto 'Life + Veneno', ha denunciado que los informes toxicológicos han confirmado que las águilas imperiales encontradas muertas en La Encomienda de Mudela, en Ciudad Real, murieron al ingerir aldicarb, un potente insecticida cuya comercialización está prohibida desde el año 2003, debido a su peligrosidad para la salud humana y el medio ambiente.
En nota de prensa han asegurado que a pesar de esta prohibición, el aldicarb es uno de los productos que más se siguen utilizando para preparar cebos envenenados --aparece en el 34 por ciento de los casos--, "lo que indica que seguramente exista un importante stock o un comercio clandestino que permite abastecer de sustancias esta actividad delictiva".

La manipulación de este producto conlleva un grave riesgo para la salud, ya que con tan solo cinco gramos de aldicarb se podría causar la muerte de más de 150 personas o de 3.300 águilas imperiales, han alertado. 

Es por ello que han pedido a las administraciones públicas que tomen "todas las medidas oportunas" para evitar que el veneno siga estando disponible "para los envenenadores".

USOS DEL VENENO
Los cebos envenenados se utilizan para eliminar animales considerados como dañinos para distintas actividades, principalmente para la caza, la ganadería y la agricultura, pero también para la columbicultura o la apicultura.

También se utiliza veneno para eliminar perros y gatos asilvestrados o para disputar rencillas, como método de venganza. El veneno es un método "masivo, no selectivo y cruento, por lo que afecta a muchos ejemplares a los que no va dirigido, entre ellos especies amenazadas y animales domésticos", han criticado.

Asimismo, supone un grave riesgo para la salud pública, ya que las sustancias con las que se preparan los cebos son de una elevada toxicidad. Por ello, está prohibido por la legislación nacional y europea y está tipificado como delito en el Código Penal.

DELITO POCO PERSEGUIDO
Según esta organización, el veneno es un delito que hasta el momento no ha sido "suficientemente perseguido" y son "muy pocos" los casos que llegan a los juzgados, al ser muy difícil dar con los autores de los hechos.

Por ello, "para evitar que casos como éste vuelvan a repetirse", desde SEO Birdlife dicen que es "imprescindible" que continúen las investigaciones sobre el caso, y que éstas se realicen con la máxima pulcritud, con el objeto de que se depuraren todas las responsabilidades. 

En estas investigaciones participan los miembros de la Unidad de Venenos de Ciudad Real, creadas en el marco del proyecto 'Life + veneno', además de otros agentes medioambientales de Castilla-La Mancha, la unidad canina y el Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona) de la Guardia Civil.

*Fuente:telecinco.es*
Por el pueblo se comenta que los agentes registraron la nave y allí encontraron el producto...

----------


## REEGE

Foto de una de las Áquilas Imperiales muertas en la "Encomienda de Mudela"...
Foto: F. Saura (SEO)


*Que se haga justicia por el uso de éstos venenos prohibidos!!*

----------


## culipardo

Una asociación de titulares de cotos, y cazadores sospecha de que el envenenamiento puede ser un sabotaje contra la nueva Administración (el nuevo Ministerio de Agricultura).
http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.es/...60E61DF302DA87
Me parece que esta gente tiene demasiada imaginación o demasiada mala fé.

----------


## REEGE

Mucho hablar, mucha noticia del envenenamiento de las Águilas Imperiales y al final ni se hará justicia, ni se encontrará al culpable...
Pésimos los responsables de hacer cumplir la ley...
Y la pérdida nadie la puede suplir.
Es una pena lo que ocurre en nuestra España y que los delitos medioambientales pasen desapercibidos para algunos.
Un saludo Culipardo.

----------

